# Weber Q 100 Or Q 200?



## camping479

It's finally time for a new camping grill. Our $20 char broil grill gave out this past weekend, did get the sausages cooked though.

Which one do you think is the better choice for 2-4 people using it on camping trips??

Mike


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I've cooked enough for 6 on my Q100.


----------



## thefulminator

I think the Q100 is adequate for a family of four.


----------



## Faups

I've been cooking for a couple of years on the Q 200 for a family of 4. It is a great grill - but also huge and more difficult to pack/stow.

I think the Q 100 is a better choice for a family of 4....but either model will treat you right.


----------



## ZHB

I've been borrowing my FIL's Q200 and it's fine for a family of 4 - but it is huge and heavy and hard to stow. I just bought a Coleman Roadtrip, and have only used it once, but so far I like it much better.


----------



## bbwb

I agree with the above posts...the Q100 will work for your needs. Our grill in the bag just clears the storage compartment opening. I am not sure if the Q200 is taller (I think it is) or if the storage area is the same height as mine.

bbwb


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Spring for the folding cart for the Q grill. You won't regret it. I also have one of these http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/stay-flow-plus/24020 which really is nice and convenient.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I posed the same question this past fall. I went with the Q220, and wished I had done it two years ago. The 220 has a thermometer in the lid, which is kind of nice. VERY happy with the overall stove, easy to clean and lots or extra's available (like a griddle for breakfasts). The cast iron grill disperses heat very evenly over the entire cook area. We are a family of six, and it fits perfectly with us. Got ours on eBay, for about 149.00, plus 20.00 shipping.


----------



## SLO250RS

Go for the Q-200 it is a well built grille and I have not had any storage issues with it.I comes in handy when you invite some extra friends to come and visit at the campground and you have to feed everybody.


----------



## Matthew

I have the Weber Q 220 and love it. We use it only for camping and have a regular full size Weber at home. We love it for all cooking, breakfast, lunch and dinner. We have the griddle for ours and enjoy using it as well. I like the 220 because of the thermometer and that the dome is a little taller so it fits whole chickens, I enjoy a good Beer can chicken while camping, plus it gives great leftovers for another meal!!!!


----------



## Sayonara

When camping, we use the Q200 for Me, wife, nanny and 3 kids and it works great! it is on the large side and i would guess that as others have suggested, the Q100 would be suitable for 4.
The Q series is a great grill !!


----------



## camping479

Thanks for the help! Since the girls won't be camping with us for too much longer and it will be just the two of us I think the Q100 with the stand will do it.

thanks!

Mike


----------



## brian j

i don't know why you're messing with gas. a weber kettle grill folds up easily and is much more versatile than gas.


----------



## muttbike

I have both, the Q100 and Q200. I use the Q200 at home and the Q100 stays in the camper.

The Q100 works well for 3-4. Get the griddle top also. Keeps the smell of cooking bacon and sausage outside the camper. It works great for tent camping also. Tip, if you buy the Baby Q, you can add the "wings" for about 1/2 what you pay for the upgrade to the Q100. Amazon has both the "wing" kit and the griddle.

I don't buy charcoal anymore.

JR


----------



## ejr11

Take a look at the O-Grill as well. BBQ Galore rep turned me on to it and I absoltely love it. The grill when closed is slimmer than the weber's and fits almost anywhere. I think the BTU's are somwhere in between the Q100 & Q200. I have the stand for it as well which is really compact. The grill and stand are both well desined. O-Grill


----------



## carrot

ejr11 said:


> Take a look at the O-Grill as well. BBQ Galore rep turned me on to it and I absoltely love it. The grill when closed is slimmer than the weber's and fits almost anywhere. I think the BTU's are somwhere in between the Q100 & Q200. I have the stand for it as well which is really compact. The grill and stand are both well desined. O-Grill


My trailer is a few minutes away from here but need to order a grille, will it fit in the side compartment of the 210RS? Q200 too?

Thanks


----------



## ejr11

Should fit no problem. I usually store mine under the table (during travel), or on the seat between the slide (in) and the back of the seat. Yes that little space that looks like it might fit a pillow, it even fits in there.

It's the width dimension that makes it easy to store

Q-100: Height: 23.5 "; Width: 27.0 "; Depth: 20.5 "
O-grille: Height: 20.5 "; Width: 8.5 "; Depth: 23 "


----------



## carrot

ejr11 said:


> Should fit no problem. I usually store mine under the table (during travel), or on the seat between the slide (in) and the back of the seat. Yes that little space that looks like it might fit a pillow, it even fits in there.
> 
> It's the width dimension that makes it easy to store
> 
> Q-100: Height: 23.5 "; Width: 27.0 "; Depth: 20.5 "
> O-grille: Height: 20.5 "; Width: 8.5 "; Depth: 23 "


I thought the Q100 would be no higher than 15" when the lid is closed.


----------



## ejr11

I grabbed those dimensions from Amazon. You might want to check other sources. The legs on the o-grill fold up, but I'm not positive about the Weber's. That makes a big difference.

Now that I think about, the side compartment might not be deep enough. I have an older 21RS, but if your 210 compartment is a similar dimension, you might have a problem fitting it there. You'd need almost 21 inches. You should measure.


----------



## carrot

Ok, so Craigslist found me a used un-used (seriously, not used!) Q200 + adapter hose + cover for 125$. It seems a big big so hopefully it will fit under the table on my 210RS. Once I get to our destination, I'll work on hooking it up to the trailer propane feed, for now will just use the small canister.

About 2 weeks away from our first trip with it. Sure nobody on the outbackers ever went to Rouyn-Noranda, Quebec... That's where I'm from.


----------



## deanintemp

We have been using the Q100 for years for a family of five. Sometimes it gets a bit small for five, especially if we are cooking steaks. Perfect for four though. Overall, we love this grill and would definitely purchase it again. X2 on the folding cart. We simply store the grill in the front bunk room between the two sets of bunks. While at the campsite, we always have it set up outside. Note, I try not to grill beneath the awning as I don't like getting grease smoke on the underside of the awning!


----------



## Deaser

I just purchased the Weber Q220 this year. I have used it a handful of times now and love it! Yes, I was a little leary about the large size and high price tag, but this grill is amazing. I bought the rolling cart and am pleased with it as well. The size of the Q220 is perfect for my family of 4, as we sometimes have guests and grill vegetables in foil packets, which takes up a lot of space. I'm glad I decided to go with the Q220 instead of the Q100. I really like the electronic ignition and thermometer that the Q220 offers as well.


----------



## swanny007

Just came back from our first camping of '10 today. I bought a Weber Q220 for the camper. It was a bit pricey but worth it. I just hook up with the adapter hose for a 20lb propane tank and it works great. I also got the Weber folding cart/stand for it.

I like the Q220 because it has the flipout sides for setting things on, and the gauge with actual numbers on it. My last BBQ had a temperature gauge that consisted of yellow, orange, and red areas, not too helpful! So, I say go for the larger 200 series for more than 2 people...


----------



## muttbike

Here is a tip for the Qs (works on both the 100 and 200). For great tasting T-bones, preheat grill on high, put on steaks for 3 minutes, flip, reduce heat to medium, cook for 5 minutes longer. Makes a nice medium tint to the meat for most store bought packaged steaks. Adjust according to thickness.

We just did six T-Bones at once on the Q200 this weekend. These grills really cook. Five ears of corn pretty much fill up the surface also. I cooked them on high, water soaked in the shuck, for about 15-20 minutes each side.

JR


----------



## bama29fan

we've had the Q220 for about 4-5 years. love it!!! works well on hamburgers, steaks, ribs, roast, chicken, whatever. i use it at home and for camping. it sits on out back deck uncovered (the whole time i've had it) and theres no rust on it anywhere. its hard to get it to flame up....i have even cooked bacon right on the grill grate with no flare up...try that with any other grill. its a bit heavy (guessing 30lbs) carrying it so depending on your age/health you may need the smaller one.


----------



## Chuggs

It's just me, my wife, and two dogs... we opted for the petite Q100. Picked up a cart, and a LP whip for connecting to a 20# tank. Can't wait to try 'er out.

I honestly think I can cook a descent meal for 4 people on that amt. of cooking surface.

Next...I'll have to mount a receiver on the back of the fiver to hang a Smoker w/ side fire box. They'll throw us out of the campground for teasing people if I smoke a brisket for 18hrs. Or...we'll have to chain the dogs out by the smoker to keep people from running off with the prize in the middle of the night


----------

